#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Guys, Share us some obstacles a new Start-up would face?'

## Moana

Hi everyone!

Start ups can be from a family back round or on their own whether it is any of these two all new business will definitely face many obstacles. Without them it won't be possible to begin even!

I'm planning for a new start up ( a wedding dress designing shop) what would be the obstacles I will have to face? Can anyone of you kindly tell me the problems! 😊

----------


## Shana

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Start ups can be from a family back round or on their own whether it is any of these two all new business will definitely face many obstacles. Without them it won't be possible to begin even!
> 
> I'm planning for a new start up ( a wedding dress designing shop) what would be the obstacles I will have to face? Can anyone of you kindly tell me the problems! 


Very first one would be finance and then making contacts.
You'll need to know a network of people involved in that industry before you delve in. That might help you, i guess.

----------


## Moana

Yeah thanks Shana! And obstacles from the rivals and environment? Any ideas about that ?

----------


## Ritika

In this case, we have consider the demand or possible sales that would happen. for example, if we take Hindu wedding in Sri Lanka, mostly they don't wear customize Sarees or dress on their wedding. top of all we should consider about the financial source for the capital. then, unique ideas and innovation that would make your company stand out from the competitor's circle. Hope, this give you an idea about what i meant.

----------


## Moana

> In this case, we have consider the demand or possible sales that would happen. for example, if we take Hindu wedding in Sri Lanka, mostly they don't wear customize Sarees or dress on their wedding. top of all we should consider about the financial source for the capital. then, unique ideas and innovation that would make your company stand out from the competitor's circle. Hope, this give you an idea about what i meant.


Yeah it was helpful! Are you suggesting that capital would be a barrier? Can you tell me some more obstacles for a new start up?

----------


## Moana

Yeah it was helpful! Are you suggesting that capital would be a barrier? Can you tell me some more obstacles for a new start up?

----------

